# كن قائدى



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

عجبا لك ايها القائد.....!    فقد اثرتنى بمحبتك وليس بالقوه 
  فعجبا على هذا السلاح القوى بالرغم من بساطته
فقوته قد فاقت جميع الاسلحه 
وماأجمل ان اكون اثير لك وضمن رعياك
ففى وقت الخطر تدافع عنى وتحمينى بدرعك القوى 
فى وقت خطئى فا انت لا تستخدم قوتك ولا سلطتك فى العقوبه 
ولكنك تستخدم رحمتك وبعد معرفتى لخطئى فانك تسامحنى وتعفو عنى 
فما اطيب قلبك الرحوم المتسامح الذى لامثيل له 
فاقلبك سيدى احن من قلب امى علي
   وحبك الذى لامثيل له فمن عظمته حبك لاعدائك
فانه كبيرا جدا يسع الى كل هذه المسكونه  
دعنى سيدى انا اكون واحدا من جنودك
هبنى محبتك حتى اتمكن من مقاومه عدو  الخير
فانه حولى فى كل مكان لم جد سبيلا الا انى استغيث بك 
واتضرع اليك فانت قائدى اندهلك فى وقت ضيقى فتاتنى حالا على سحاب 
   وتنشر قواتك حولى لتدافع عني وتحمنى من  كل الشرور 


                      فيا ايها القائد
                      قف بجانبى
 قوى ضعفى   ...   انير ظلوماتى    ...    ارشدنى
                      سامحنى 
                      احفظنى


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2005)

امــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن يا رب


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ماى روك


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

هو اكيد بيكون مرشد وقائد


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

طبعا هو مرشد العالم والكون حبيبى يسوع


----------

